# Intense Uzzie VPX, hinter muss raus...



## highko (6. November 2008)

Hi zusammen,

muss den Hinterbau an meinem Uzzi demontieren, aber die Schrauben an der Schwinge am Tretlager gehen nach dem Lösen nicht komplett zu demontieren?

Was nun?

Grüße, Heiko.


----------



## haha (6. November 2008)

die kleinen madenschrauben im umlenkhebel schon entfernt?
die sprengringe demontiert?
eine bessere beschreibung deines problems ist sicher nicht verkehrt, sonst kann dir keiner helfen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## highko (6. November 2008)

Die Madenschraube Wars!

Bouble Merci, Heiko.


----------

